# Buring smell coming from Shop vac w/Dust Deputy.



## Curly5759 (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi all, In November I added a Dust Deputy to my shop, using a large (5.5 hp) Craftsman shop vac. The vac is about 5 yrs old but has little use. I've been noticing a smell of something hot when running it, as if wood were burning. It doesn't smell like burnt/worn electric motors I have smelled int the past.

I have definitly narrowed it to the vacuum. Is this normal wood dust causing this odor as it goes through the vac, or is the vac dying? I am using 2.25 hose and there is no vacuum system, I just move the hose to each machine. When I emptied the vacuum to dump the dust, it had little to no sawdust in it. This odor has only been happening the last week or 2.

I realize it is most likely a bad vac, but don't want to replace it if this a normal thing with the dust collector.

Thanks


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm sure you know, a vacuum will labor if something is blocking the hose. I would check to see that the hoses and the dust deputy are clear. You might have sucked up a rag or a slow moving apprentice and it has partially plugged it.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a Dust Deputy hooked up to a big Ridged shop vac and haven't had any troubles in three years except when ( like BlasterStumps mentioned ), was when my hose was partially blocked. That only happens when I get carried away with my planer and forget to check it when full.


----------



## Curly5759 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. I didn't think to check for a hose blockage. I'll do that today.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting comments…my dust collector motor uses the least amps when all gates are shut off and most amps when all gates are open..

So, with a vacuum, I would think the same but maybe it speeds up when blocked.

If I have a tool with a burning smell, it goes in the trash as I want no chance of a fire.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

If the smell is like wood burning could it be fine dust has gotten inside the motor compartment through the cooling vents and is cooking from the motor heat. The coating of dust also contributes to the build up of heat in the motor.

I regularly blow out the motor compartments of my tools that are exposed to fine dust using an air compressor. It is surprising how much dust comes out.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

+1 on cleaning the motor intake after the filter. I never thought to do that and when I finally did boy was it loaded. The vac depends on intake air to cool the motor so if it is clogged it may be cooking the dust hence the smell.


----------

